# Avira Help Forum



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

If your using Avira products and need help here is their address.. I've been a beta tester for a couple of years..They are quite able to answer your questions, Not that you guys don't Oh! the new anti-virus build V10 is out with improvements, I think 
your going to like them... :up:

http://forum.avira.com/wbb/index.php

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

V9 50 file update

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

Last one for the day still V9 no 10 yet...

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

Still Version 9

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

Version 9 50 files

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

V 9 50 files 

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

This may be the last update for the weekend still version 9

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

More information about VDF update

Current virus information  indispensable to protect your system

The number of new viruses and malware is increasing continually. The AntiVir products supply such a professional virus and malware protection through a so-called virus definition file, which is updated several times a day.

AntiVir VDF update (so called multiple VDF update with up to 32 files)

Please use this AntiVir VDF update, if you are using one of the following Avira products:

* Avira AntiVir Personal, Premium and Premium Security Suite from version 9

* Avira AntiVir Professional (Windows) from version 9

* Avira AntiVir Server (Windows) from version 9

* Avira AntiVir SharePoint from version 3

* Avira AntiVir ISA Server from version 3

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

V9 50 files

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

When I cant be here the news letter is here..

http://lists.avira.com/lists/index.php?

Simply sign up with your choices....

Engine Update....

Anti-Virus Update...

And etc. Updates....

Hogndog

Have a great weekend..


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

More information about VDF update

Current virus information  indispensable to protect your system

The number of new viruses and malware is increasing continually. The AntiVir products supply such a professional virus and malware protection through a so-called virus definition file, which is updated several times a day.

AntiVir VDF update (so called multiple VDF update with up to 32 files)

Please use this AntiVir VDF update, if you are using one of the following Avira products:

* Avira AntiVir Personal, Premium and Premium Security Suite from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Professional (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Server (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir SharePoint from version 3
* Avira AntiVir ISA Server from version 3

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

Still V9 50 files

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

Version 9/50 Files..

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

Any questions about installation can be answered here at the Avira Support Forums, not that I can't its a site dedicated to Avira customers.. 

http://forum.avira.com/wbb/index.php?langid=1

Again Version 9/50 files

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

Hogndog

P.S. Last update for today.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

hogndog said:


> Any questions about installation can be answered here at the Avira Support Forums, not that I can't its a site dedicated to Avira customers..


I agree but the Avira Support Team hasn't solved the issue of "Excessive Scanning Of The Floppy Drive [A:] With Antivir 10". This issue still occurs with the latest version 10.0.0.567. It's been over 3 mos since version 10 was released. I still use version 9 because of this issue and will until September when support for version 9 ends. Hopefully they can address this issue or I will have to find another antivirus program to use.

http://forum.avira.com/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=109307


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

GoJoAGoGo said:


> I agree but the Avira Support Team hasn't solved the issue of "Excessive Scanning Of The Floppy Drive [A:] With Antivir 10". This issue still occurs with the latest version 10.0.0.567. It's been over 3 mos since version 10 was released. I still use version 9 because of this issue and will until September when support for version 9 ends. Hopefully they can address this issue or I will have to find another antivirus program to use.
> 
> http://forum.avira.com/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=109307


For a minute I thought you were posting because of that "nag" screen pop up. Seldom do I ever scan my machine, just keeping it up to date and leave the rest to Avira. I'm sure they have a point man that keeps them up to snuff on complaints. I've tried Avast and didn't like it at all, I used to run AVG when it was a 7.5 free version, now they have a plateful of complaints too bad they had a winner then miffed it. I'm sorry you find that problem inconvenient, if I were you I'd keep knocking on Avira's door until you get satisfaction.

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

More information about VDF update

Current virus information  indispensable to protect your system

The number of new viruses and malware is increasing continually. The AntiVir products supply such a professional virus and malware protection through a so-called virus definition file, which is updated several times a day.

AntiVir VDF update (so called multiple VDF update with up to 32 files)

Please use this AntiVir VDF update, if you are using one of the following Avira products:

* Avira AntiVir Personal, Premium and Premium Security Suite from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Professional (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Server (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir SharePoint from version 3
* Avira AntiVir ISA Server from version 3

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

More information about VDF update

Current virus information  indispensable to protect your system

The number of new viruses and malware is increasing continually. The AntiVir products supply such a professional virus and malware protection through a so-called virus definition file, which is updated several times a day.

AntiVir VDF update (so called multiple VDF update with up to 32 files)

Please use this AntiVir VDF update, if you are using one of the following Avira products:

* Avira AntiVir Personal, Premium and Premium Security Suite from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Professional (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Server (Windows) from version 9

* Avira AntiVir SharePoint from version 3
Avira AntiVir ISA Server from version 3

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

More information about VDF update

Current virus information  indispensable to protect your system

The number of new viruses and malware is increasing continually. The AntiVir products supply such a professional virus and malware protection through a so-called virus definition file, which is updated several times a day.

AntiVir VDF update (so called multiple VDF update with up to 32 files)

Please use this AntiVir VDF update, if you are using one of the following Avira products:

* Avira AntiVir Personal, Premium and Premium Security Suite from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Professional (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Server (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir SharePoint from version 3
* Avira AntiVir ISA Server from version 3

Probably the last one of the day guys

Out of curiosity are any members using these updates?

Hogndog


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

hogndog said:


> Out of curiosity are any members using these updates?


I have my Avira AntiVir 9 program set for automatic updates.


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

I used to do my updates the same way, then a problem occurred with their automatic updates, this way they get delivered straight to my front door, Version 9/50 files..:up:

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

More information about VDF update

Current virus information  indispensable to protect your system

The number of new viruses and malware is increasing continually. The AntiVir products supply such a professional virus and malware protection through a so-called virus definition file, which is updated several times a day.

AntiVir VDF update (so called multiple VDF update with up to 32 files)

Please use this AntiVir VDF update, if you are using one of the following Avira products:

* Avira AntiVir Personal, Premium and Premium Security Suite from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Professional (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Server (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir SharePoint from version 3
* Avira AntiVir ISA Server from version 3

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

This may be the last update today..

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

More information about VDF update

Current virus information  indispensable to protect your system

The number of new viruses and malware is increasing continually. The AntiVir products supply such a professional virus and malware protection through a so-called virus definition file, which is updated several times a day.

AntiVir VDF update (so called multiple VDF update with up to 32 files)

Please use this AntiVir VDF update, if you are using one of the following Avira products:

* Avira AntiVir Personal, Premium and Premium Security Suite from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Professional (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Server (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir SharePoint from version 3
* Avira AntiVir ISA Server from version 3

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

This must be the last update today..

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

More information about VDF update

Current virus information  indispensable to protect your system

The number of new viruses and malware is increasing continually. The AntiVir products supply such a professional virus and malware protection through a so-called virus definition file, which is updated several times a day.

AntiVir VDF update (so called multiple VDF update with up to 32 files)

Please use this AntiVir VDF update, if you are using one of the following Avira products:

* Avira AntiVir Personal, Premium and Premium Security Suite from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Professional (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Server (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir SharePoint from version 3
* Avira AntiVir ISA Server from version 3

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

More information about VDF update

Current virus information  indispensable to protect your system

The number of new viruses and malware is increasing continually. The AntiVir products supply such a professional virus and malware protection through a so-called virus definition file, which is updated several times a day.

AntiVir VDF update (so called multiple VDF update with up to 32 files)

Please use this AntiVir VDF update, if you are using one of the following Avira products: 
Avira AntiVir Personal, Premium and Premium Security Suite from version 9 
Avira AntiVir Professional (Windows) from version 9 
Avira AntiVir Server (Windows) from version 9 
Avira AntiVir SharePoint from version 3 
Avira AntiVir ISA Server from version 3

Hogndog


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

hogndog said:


> I used to do my updates the same way, then a problem occurred with their automatic updates, this way they get delivered straight to my front door, Version 9/50 files..:up:


That's a bug in version 10, version 9 auto updates work. Have you tried going into Administration > Scheduler and setting up an update job? Right click inside the Scheduler area and select "Insert New Job" and follow the steps. You can setup more than one update job, for example setup 4 update jobs 6 hrs apart and that will cover all the available updates each day. That worked for me when I used version 10.


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

GoJoAGoGo said:


> That's a bug in version 10, version 9 auto updates work. Have you tried going into Administration > Scheduler and setting up an update job? Right click inside the Scheduler area and select "Insert New Job" and follow the steps. You can setup more than one update job, for example setup 4 update jobs 6 hrs apart and that will cover all the available updates each day. That worked for me when I used version 10.


Thanks mate I'll try it. :up:

Hogndog

Done that now lets see it come together, what a handy tip!..


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

You're welcome, let me know how it works.


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

Today's update, still V9

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

More information about VDF update

Current virus information  indispensable to protect your system

The number of new viruses and malware is increasing continually. The AntiVir products supply such a professional virus and malware protection through a so-called virus definition file, which is updated several times a day.

AntiVir VDF update (so called multiple VDF update with up to 32 files)

Please use this AntiVir VDF update, if you are using one of the following Avira products:

* Avira AntiVir Personal, Premium and Premium Security Suite from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Professional (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Server (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir SharePoint from version 3
* Avira AntiVir ISA Server from version 3

Hogndog

P.S. I've been using this version on V10

P.S. I prefer doing my updates manually, thanks for the tip mate, it worked.. :up:


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

Avira Newsletter (Engine AV7 7.9.2.6 / AV8-10 8.2.2.6), 7 Jun 2010

**********************************************************************

We would like to announce you that a new Avira engine update took place.

This is the version number of the new engine:
AV7 7.9.2.6 / AV8-10 8.2.2.6

The following changes were done:

- Updated: Generic detection
TR/Dropper.Gen

- Fixed: False positives
HEUR/Malware

Sincerely,
Your Avira team

---------------------------------------------
Avira GmbH
Lindauer Str. 21, D-88069 Tettnang, Germany
Phone: +49 (0) 7542-500 0
Fax: +49 (0) 7542-525 10
Internet: http://www.avira.com

CEO: Tjark Auerbach
Headquarter: Tettnang
Commercial register: AG Ulm HRB 630992

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

More information about VDF update

Current virus information  indispensable to protect your system

The number of new viruses and malware is increasing continually. The AntiVir products supply such a professional virus and malware protection through a so-called virus definition file, which is updated several times a day.

AntiVir VDF update (so called multiple VDF update with up to 32 files)

Please use this AntiVir VDF update, if you are using one of the following Avira products:

* Avira AntiVir Personal, Premium and Premium Security Suite from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Professional (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Server (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir SharePoint from version 3
* Avira AntiVir ISA Server from version 3

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

More information about VDF update

Current virus information  indispensable to protect your system

The number of new viruses and malware is increasing continually. The AntiVir products supply such a professional virus and malware protection through a so-called virus definition file, which is updated several times a day.

AntiVir VDF update (so called multiple VDF update with up to 32 files)

Please use this AntiVir VDF update, if you are using one of the following Avira products: 
Avira AntiVir Personal, Premium and Premium Security Suite from version 9 
Avira AntiVir Professional (Windows) from version 9 
Avira AntiVir Server (Windows) from version 9 
Avira AntiVir SharePoint from version 3 
Avira AntiVir ISA Server from version 3

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

This may be the last one until version 10 comes along.

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html










Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

More information about VDF update

Current virus information  indispensable to protect your system

The number of new viruses and malware is increasing continually. The AntiVir products supply such a professional virus and malware protection through a so-called virus definition file, which is updated several times a day.

AntiVir VDF update (so called multiple VDF update with up to 32 files)

Please use this AntiVir VDF update, if you are using one of the following Avira products:

* Avira AntiVir Personal, Premium and Premium Security Suite from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Professional (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Server (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir SharePoint from version 3
* Avira AntiVir ISA Server from version 3

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

50 Files

More information about VDF update

Current virus information  indispensable to protect your system

The number of new viruses and malware is increasing continually. The AntiVir products supply such a professional virus and malware protection through a so-called virus definition file, which is updated several times a day.

AntiVir VDF update (so called multiple VDF update with up to 32 files)

Please use this AntiVir VDF update, if you are using one of the following Avira products:

* Avira AntiVir Personal, Premium and Premium Security Suite from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Professional (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Server (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir SharePoint from version 3
* Avira AntiVir ISA Server from version 3

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

I thought version 10 would have been out by now.

More information about VDF update

Current virus information  indispensable to protect your system

The number of new viruses and malware is increasing continually. The AntiVir products supply such a professional virus and malware protection through a so-called virus definition file, which is updated several times a day.

AntiVir VDF update (so called multiple VDF update with up to 32 files)

Please use this AntiVir VDF update, if you are using one of the following Avira products:

* Avira AntiVir Personal, Premium and Premium Security Suite from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Professional (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Server (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir SharePoint from version 3
* Avira AntiVir ISA Server from version 3

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

More information about VDF update

Current virus information  indispensable to protect your system

The number of new viruses and malware is increasing continually. The AntiVir products supply such a professional virus and malware protection through a so-called virus definition file, which is updated several times a day.

AntiVir VDF update (so called multiple VDF update with up to 50 files)

Please use this AntiVir VDF update, if you are using one of the following Avira products:

* Avira AntiVir Personal, Premium and Premium Security Suite from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Professional (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Server (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir SharePoint from version 3
* Avira AntiVir ISA Server from version 3

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

More information about VDF update

Current virus information  indispensable to protect your system

The number of new viruses and malware is increasing continually. The AntiVir products supply such a professional virus and malware protection through a so-called virus definition file, which is updated several times a day.

AntiVir VDF update (so called multiple VDF update with up to 50 files)

Please use this AntiVir VDF update, if you are using one of the following Avira products:

* Avira AntiVir Personal, Premium and Premium Security Suite from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Professional (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Server (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir SharePoint from version 3
* Avira AntiVir ISA Server from version 3


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

premeet01245 said:


> hai my self vipin kumar srivastava new here I want to know more but about it. how please reply me some one thanks in advance


Go here mate..

http://forums.techguy.org/82-introductions/


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

More information about VDF update

Current virus information  indispensable to protect your system

The number of new viruses and malware is increasing continually. The AntiVir products supply such a professional virus and malware protection through a so-called virus definition file, which is updated several times a day.

AntiVir VDF update (so called multiple VDF update with up to 32 files)

Please use this AntiVir VDF update, if you are using one of the following Avira products:

* Avira AntiVir Personal, Premium and Premium Security Suite from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Professional (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Server (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir SharePoint from version 3
* Avira AntiVir ISA Server from version 3

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

More information about VDF update

Current virus information  indispensable to protect your system

The number of new viruses and malware is increasing continually. The AntiVir products supply such a professional virus and malware protection through a so-called virus definition file, which is updated several times a day.

AntiVir VDF update (so called multiple VDF update with up to 50 files)

Please use this AntiVir VDF update, if you are using one of the following Avira products:

* Avira AntiVir Personal, Premium and Premium Security Suite from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Professional (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Server (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir SharePoint from version 3
* Avira AntiVir ISA Server from version 3

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.avira.com/en/support/vdf_update.html

More information about VDF update

Current virus information  indispensable to protect your system

The number of new viruses and malware is increasing continually. The AntiVir products supply such a professional virus and malware protection through a so-called virus definition file, which is updated several times a day.

AntiVir VDF update (so called multiple VDF update with up to 32 files)

Please use this AntiVir VDF update, if you are using one of the following Avira products:

* Avira AntiVir Personal, Premium and Premium Security Suite from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Professional (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir Server (Windows) from version 9
* Avira AntiVir SharePoint from version 3
* Avira AntiVir ISA Server from version 3

Hogndog


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

You don't need to keep posting every day or everytime Avira updates

this is starting to look like a spam post and any further postings of this namture will be treated as spam

When you have an important matter to tell us about please do so . The fiorst post telling about Avira Support forum was helpful but the rest are not

This topic is now closed
This


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I apologize for any confusion. Although I don't see the point in posting definitions either, in all fairness Hogndog did ask me about this thread and I approved it so I will reopen it.


----------

